# Smokin' Devices



## Amerowolf (Apr 15, 2005)

I was thinking about the people on this forum while I was making a bowl. Yeah, anyway...Do you guys go out and buy all you weed smoking devices or have you been a cheap ***** like me and made them? What's the wierdest thing you have made a weed smoking device out of?

Well the bowl I was making today was made out of a Gourd my dad grew and dried. It's actually pretty cool. Though hallowing it out was a pain in the ass. Yeah I figure if I smoke out fo it enough and after i use up all my weed and am flat broke I can break it open and scrape out the resin. We have plenty of those gourds so i can just make another.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 16, 2005)

Well, thats a new one - cheap & useful, though, isn`t it? 

I don`t have any devices - I am still trying to learn how to roll a good joint.


----------



## mikey (Apr 16, 2005)

Goldie said:
			
		

> Well, thats a new one - cheap & useful, though, isn`t it?
> 
> I don`t have any devices - I am still trying to learn how to roll a good joint.


damn goldie i didnt kno you are a newbie
well anyway i made a water bong out of a paintball hopper and a handle off of one of those aluminum razor scooters it took killer hits and opacked some fat bowls


----------



## Goldie (Apr 16, 2005)

Put it this way, Mikey - I have spent a whole lot more time reading about than I have in doing it.    And I`ve only been reading about it for 6 months or so.


----------



## cincy boy (Apr 16, 2005)

when I first started smoking me and a buddy made one pipe out of a trailer hitch my dad had laying around the garage we put black tape over the holes and my a bowl head out of aluminum foil another crazy one we made was out of bamboo and a glass gitar slide that was my fav. considering the trailer hitch one wayed 5 lbs


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 16, 2005)

You know, we never really make things to smoke out here. We just smoke joints or sometimes a water pipe.

When I was traveling it seemed that making things to smoke out was not very uncommon. It's better to smoke it pure without tabaco, but most people here smoke joints with tabacco, the other thing is that you can't roll a pure joint with tabaco here because that would kill you.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 16, 2005)

Kill you how, MarP? With trichs? THC?


----------



## notthecops (Apr 16, 2005)

I used to make pipes and bongs out of strange supplies and sell them to my friends.  I once made a bong that ran off an aquarium pump.  You would put the joint in a bottle that had air forced into it.  The air would in turn, smoke the joint by forcing the air through the joint and into a tube.  The smoke then went through a water bong, and into a chamber.  You'd let the whole joint burn out, then take the hit.  So you'd be smoking a whole joint in one hit.  It was crazy!!!


I've made a thousand other too, from the traditional "Apple pipe", to full face-mask, triple bowl pipes.


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 17, 2005)

Goldie, the stuff would be very strong to smoke pure, and it doesn't burn good. But a pipe works great.


Crazy indeed NTC


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

Oh, thanks:::blushing:::I didn`t realize what you meant there. Yeah, gawd, its all strong - cough, gag, choke...lol


----------



## Taniwha (Apr 17, 2005)

Ive smoked it many different ways, shottie machine is what we call the fishpump gadget. I smoke with heated knives on a gas stove, nice quick hit. 
Is anybody here currently growing?


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

Check out the threads - a few are.


----------



## notthecops (Apr 17, 2005)

Grow pot?   NO, that's illegal man!   All my pics are just stuff I found on the street corner!


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

LOL - NTC, u bad! Be nice to her - she just might be yer competition...


----------



## Taniwha (Apr 17, 2005)

her? lol
Heres a taster of the garden ill later post.






lol and im a bloke  A Taniwha is a Mythical dragon told of in Maori legends.
pronounced "Tun-eee-Faaah!!!" and then you poke your tongue out and down and make a menacing face


----------



## Goldie (Apr 18, 2005)

Sorry `bout the gender thing...but welcome, bloke! Thats a mighty fine sample you`ve got there - can`t wait to see the whole show! 

Don`t forget to enter our first contest! You will prolly nail it!


----------



## Amerowolf (Apr 20, 2005)

Ooooo cool....

Let's see here....Uh today my friend was showing us this bowlhe made from an old nintendo controller. Were all wondering if the controller works, but no one has a nintendo that works so yeah. I'm actually wondering if that things gonna melt.


----------



## mahakala (May 13, 2005)

I am cheap but privileged. My father owns a tobacco shop that sells 'paraphenalia' and when something new comes in we both take home samples to try. I've never tried to make a pipe before.


----------



## Amerowolf (May 13, 2005)

ah you lucky dog. A few days ago Icarved myself a wooden bowl...Can anyone tell that I make smoking devices when I'm bored?...yeah but it's cool, I used my wood burner to put nifty designs on it.


----------



## mahakala (May 13, 2005)

Yeah, it is pretty sweet. I actually got my first bong from my father. He switched to a vaporizer. I am not a big fan of the vaporizer. I like the smoke and the smell.


----------



## joe blow (May 30, 2005)

I use bongs, but I've had an antler pipe for years.  I usually lose them too quickly


----------



## Skribe (Jun 9, 2005)

i use water bottles... foil over the top with holes in it fer the bud and holes in the sides fer carbs... cheap and it works pretty well


----------



## mahakala (Jun 10, 2005)

Anyone ever try a hookah? They look like fun!


----------



## brown and baked (Jun 23, 2005)

mahakala said:
			
		

> Anyone ever try a hookah? They look like fun!




Ya my friend has one, me and him just put a quater of sum fine shit........ooo it was tooo good


----------



## DoobieBro1 (Jun 23, 2005)

I used to have a 8 person hooka, it held an oz. if you wanted. the most interesting pipe I smoked out of was when I was in high school a buddy rigged a giant bowl on a brand new vacum cleaner and poured a whole oz. in there turned it on and lit it, man you couldn't see any one if they 2 inches in front of you. we did this in his parents bathroom.


----------



## sexybeast (Jul 19, 2005)

bowls are easy to make out of anything, if you want something discreet, try making one out of a marker and the metal off a pen.  You can put the lid on and no one can tell what it is,


----------



## 420purplehaze420 (Jul 20, 2005)

i try to stay away from homemade stuff but when im inbetween peices i tend to make a lot of buckets (gravity bongs, pissers, bucket bong w.e. u call it)


----------



## brainwreck (Jul 21, 2005)

you guys wanna see some kickass pipes and bongs? well, here are some pics of my trip to A'dam. I went to the sweetleaf glass pipe workshop where they make very unique and pricy pipes, but they are true works of art. The dragon on the first pic is 12" long  a pipe of 720 is about 1000 dollars . One of the glassblowers even gave me a demonstration how he makes a pipe in venetian style ( like the pipes on the second picture), but if i have to post these pics it will get a bit long, i even can't post my whole tripreport cause it's too long.



































greetz


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jul 22, 2005)

Wicked pipes.

Years ago i knew a girl who had a glass pipe that was ahaped like a cock & balls, life size.
The bowl was the balls, and you had to suck on the head to get a hit.
I passed.


----------



## brainwreck (Jul 22, 2005)

you see those allot in holland, just like a skull-pipe and stuff, but i don't like those kind of pipes, i don't like ceramic pipes at all, only glass, wood, bamboo or metal.

greetz


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jul 22, 2005)

Imo, glass & ceramic are best for bowls, being inert.

There was a brand of tobacco pipes back in the 60's called The Pipe, and the bowl was lined with a ceramic material that was used on the nose cone of rockets to prevent them from burning up.
Wood bowls are good IF they have been properly cured & prepared.
Worst are alum. and tin foil bowls.  They produce toxic fumes when heated.  I dislike any type of metal bowl since they get too hot.

I once found a HUGE burl of Manzanita wood.  The burl is where the trunk meet the roots, just underground.
Most of these burls are full of cracks and are good for little besides firewood.  But this burl was from a tree that had been buried who knows how many years earlier by a mudslide.  That allowed it to dry out very slowly, preventing cracks.
Manzanita is a very dense wood (like briar, which most tobacco pipes are made from).  It also has a very beautiful grain and color.
I turned this over to a friend of mine who is a master carver.  $300.00 worth of saw blades later, he presented me with: 15 small dope pipes, 2 matched tobacco pipes, and a nearly 2' long "peace pipe", in 2 sections.
The dope pipes were real works of art and I wish I had pics.  Some were shaped like a coffin, some like snakes, one was like a sort of revolver with 6 one-hit bowls that rotated, another had 2 bowls and a slide where you could choose either bowl or both at the same time.


----------



## brainwreck (Jul 22, 2005)

do you stil have such pipes from that block? 

greetz


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jul 22, 2005)

I have one for sure, poss. another one packed away.
My fave, a carved rattlesnake that looked like a regular wood carving, was stolen a few years ago.


----------



## brainwreck (Jul 23, 2005)

that's a pitty. I wish you had some more, maybe i could buy one then, i love peace-pipes, they smoke pretty smooth and and really enjoyable.

greetz


----------

